# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Greket e lashte dhe greket e sotshem

## King_Gentius

Shume here po lexoj ne forumin shqiptar qe greket e sotem nuk kane *asnje* lidhje me greket e lashte. Tani emigrime masakra roberi e pushtime ne nje vend me histori 4000 vjet e ndryshojne perberjen e popullsis, po frazen "asnje lidhje" nuk kam pare njeri ta justifikoje akoma ne kete forum. Kam pyetur nga ka dale kjo teori/ky fakt e spo nxjerr njeri ndonje burim akoma. Thjesht dua te di kur u adoptua kjo aksiome, qe te bejme bisede duke u nisur nga e njejta baze.

----------


## Legjion

Falmerajer

----------


## kocollari

> Shume here po lexoj ne forumin shqiptar qe greket e sotem nuk kane *asnje* lidhje me greket e lashte. Tani emigrime masakra roberi e pushtime ne nje vend me histori 4000 vjet e ndryshojne perberjen e popullsis, po frazen "asnje lidhje" nuk kam pare njeri ta justifikoje akoma ne kete forum. Kam pyetur nga ka dale kjo teori/ky fakt e spo nxjerr njeri ndonje burim akoma. Thjesht dua te di kur u adoptua kjo aksiome, qe te bejme bisede duke u nisur nga e njejta baze.


Kane lidhje???
Po ta fillojme nga kjo si thua???

----------


## Hyllien

Shi shi 4000 vjet na shkoka historia e grekeve. Ku i ke referencat more kingo sepse un di qe shkenca e dashur e jotja dhe grupit hauz+ego etj ndalon tek shekulli 6(edhe kjo me papire te shekullit 1 pastaj pjesa tjeter 8 pas Krishtit) pra mezi shkojme dhe 2500 vjet. Nga e gjeta ket 1500 tjeter apo futja thuj... jo per gje se jeni shkencetara ose amatore te shkences. 
Apo eshte ndonje numur shanci qe ke 4000 ? Nese po na fal per nderhyrjen. 
Vazhdo c'ke per te thene ne forumin,..... shqiptare.

----------


## Clauss

fatkeqesisht  eshte humbur ai gjak e sdel me tjeter.
gjeje e vetme e perbashket eshte vendi ne te cilin jetojne, traditat bastaduar/ndryshuar nga fete e ndryshme qe kaluan dhe pjeserisht gjuha. per mendimin tim neo-greket kane aq lidhje me greket e lashte sa kane shqiptaret me iliret. pervec atyre natyrisht qe kembengulin se kane dale direct nga p.. e Athinase ose Teutes perkatesisht. peace

----------


## King_Gentius

> Falmerajer


Idete e Fallmerayerit mbi gjakun grek u hodhen poshte ketu e 100 vjet me pare. Lexo enciklopedine britanike edicioni 1911, beje google online. Nuk e di nese Fallmerayeri qe atehere eshte bere prape autoritet i besueshem per kete teme.





> Kane lidhje???
> Po ta fillojme nga kjo si thua???


Jo, sepse neper enciklopedi nuk gjen gjeresisht ato qe hidhen lart e poshte ne kete forum. 




> Shi shi 4000 vjet na shkoka historia e grekeve. Ku i ke referencat more kingo sepse un di qe shkenca e dashur e jotja dhe grupit hauz+ego etj ndalon tek shekulli 6(edhe kjo me papire te shekullit 1 pastaj pjesa tjeter 8 pas Krishtit) pra mezi shkojme dhe 2500 vjet. Nga e gjeta ket 1500 tjeter apo futja thuj... jo per gje se jeni shkencetara ose amatore te shkences. 
> Apo eshte ndonje numur shanci qe ke 4000 ? Nese po na fal per nderhyrjen. 
> Vazhdo c'ke per te thene ne forumin,..... shqiptare.


 :ngerdheshje:  Cyclotomic, e di qe me ke pike te dobet e nuk me lexon dot sakte.  Kastile thashe qe VENDI  ka 4000 vjet histori, nuk thashe POPULLI GREK. Ti nuk me zhgenjeve, dhe nuk e kuptove ndryshimin. Por seriozisht, nga ty pres me teper. 




> Greket e sotem mburren vetem me te kaluaren. Ne e shpikem kete ne e shpikem ate... Kurse ne kohen e sotme ne krahasim me anetaret tjera te BE jane kot. Biles kete arrogancen e grekeve as amerikanet nuk e pelqejne. Shume shoke amerikane ma paten thene te njejten gje `ata e teprojne duke u mbur me te kaluaren`. Dikund behen edhe komike si te filmi `*My Big Fat Greek Wedding*.
> Nese dikush duhet ta marri vesh se si jane greket e sotem duhet ta shohi kete film`


Pancho, jam 100% dakort me ty. 




> fatkeqesisht  eshte humbur ai gjak e sdel me tjeter.
> gjeje e vetme e perbashket eshte vendi ne te cilin jetojne, traditat bastaduar/ndryshuar nga fete e ndryshme qe kaluan dhe pjeserisht gjuha. per mendimin tim neo-greket kane aq lidhje me greket e lashte sa kane shqiptaret me iliret. pervec atyre natyrisht qe kembengulin se kane dale direct nga p.. e Athinase ose Teutes perkatesisht. peace


Clauss kuptohet qe shume gjera kane ndryshuar qe nga koha kur visheshin greket me carcafe. Besoj se shqiptaret e sotem kane me shume gjak ilir sec kane greket sot gjak greku te lashte. Ajo qe nuk kam mare vesh akoma eshte pse themi greket sot skane asnje lidhje me greket e lashte. Kjo me duket ekzagjerim, prandaj desha te shikoja cfare thone njerezit qe kane bere me shume studim ne kete teme.

----------


## darwin

zhdukja e popullit te lashte helen apo grek?

Keta te sotmit (sidomos ata te ishullit te Kretes), gjenetikisht kane lidhje deri me ...Etiopine! Ka nje studim te gjere te nje grupi te perbashket studiuesish (doktore & antropologe) italo-spanjoll. Nese do te arrij t'a pershtas, do mundohem ta bashkangjis ketu.

----------


## Hyllien

Ti o je interesant o je budalla, ose je budalla interesant(jo per mua ama)




> Cyclotomic, e di qe me ke pike te dobet e nuk me lexon dot sakte. Kastile thashe qe VENDI ka 4000 vjet histori, nuk thashe POPULLI GREK. Ti nuk me zhgenjeve, dhe nuk e kuptove ndryshimin. Por seriozisht, nga ty pres me teper.


Per cin e ke hap temen ore djale se un nuk shof shqiperi atje. Po te them qe shqiptaret dhe helenet jane pasardhes te pellazgeve do me hidheni ne fyt, ateher ne te kundert ketu flitet per grecket.

----------


## King_Gentius

> Ti o je interesant o je budalla, ose je budalla interesant(jo per mua ama)
> 
> Per cin e ke hap temen ore djale se un nuk shof shqiperi atje. Po te them qe shqiptaret dhe helenet jane pasardhes te pellazgeve do me hidheni ne fyt, ateher ne te kundert ketu flitet per grecket.


E cna ka gjet, temen e kisha hapur per popullin e lashte grek Cyclo, po ne ate fjali thashe qe vendi qe sot quhet Greqi ka histori shume te lashte, nuk thashe greket e sotem kane histori shume te lashte ne vendin qe sot quhet Greqi. Kupto ndryshimin e mjaft ofendove. 

Kete dua te di, kush jane keta greket e sotem, nga kane ardhur, kur, si u shfarosen greket e kohes se Sokratit? Ca ka ketu budallallek. 

Spo marr vesh pse do te hidhen njerezit ne fyt po te kishe thene se shqiptaret e greket kane gjak pellazgu. Po te kesh burimet serioze, ata duhet te sulmojne burimin, e jo ty. Ketu nuk eshte kafaz per bisha (apo eshte?), e mund te diskutojme pa u hedhur ne fyt njeri tjetrit, e as te ofendojme njeri tjetrin, thjesht postoni burime serioze dhe bisedojme mbi to si njerez te civilizuar.

----------


## King_Gentius

> zhdukja e popullit te lashte helen apo grek?
> 
> Keta te sotmit (sidomos ata te ishullit te Kretes), gjenetikisht kane lidhje deri me ...Etiopine! Ka nje studim te gjere te nje grupi te perbashket studiuesish (doktore & antropologe) italo-spanjoll. Nese do te arrij t'a pershtas, do mundohem ta bashkangjis ketu.


Ne ckuptim e perdor ti kete ndryshim darwin? Po te pyes qe te vazhdojme biseden mbi te njejten baze.

----------


## darwin

ne kuptimin: Kur doli pikerisht termi "grek"?

Ne kuptimin si e mendoj: qe ka pak vijueshmeri gjenetike nga helenet e lashte te greket e sotem.

----------


## King_Gentius

> ne kuptimin: Kur doli pikerisht termi "grek"?


Kam degjuar shume teori per daljen e termit "grek" dhe nuk po e gozhdoj dot ne mur. 





> Ne kuptimin si e mendoj: qe ka pak vijueshmeri gjenetike nga helenet e lashte te greket e sotem


Ok, ky eshte interesante. Desha te di me shume mbi periudhen kur u nderpre kjo vijueshmeria.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kingu,

kur hap pyetje mos i vej tituj pohues, pra me pak fjale mos e shkerdhe temen qe pa e hapur :pa dhembe:  

Uroj te mos ma marresh per ters keshillen, por thjesht ka per qellim perkujdesi formale.



Pyetja, a u zhduken greket e lashte?

Nese e keni fjalen a u zhduk fara/sperma/gjaku i lashte grek, atehere une iu them se ajo fare 'e paster dhe e zgjuar' nuk ka ekzistuar kurre! Sepse nderzimi i popujve nuk eshte fenomen i epokes moderne eshte fenomen qe ka ekzistuar gjthmone (sigurisht ditet e sotme me ndihmen e globalizmit eshte pershpejtuar).

Sic do thoshte edhe Darvini tendenca e qenjeve eshte qe ti pershtaten mjedisit ku jetojne. Kjo tendence i perket edhe njerezve. Keshtu popujt sipas rethanave ndertuan edhe qytetrimet e tyre. Civlizimet e para linden ne Lindjen e Mesme, e cila eshte zona e pare qe kaloi nga Paleoliti ne Mesolit dhe me vone nga Mesoliti ne Neoliti.

Ky fenomen lidhet me menyren qe njeriu nderton jeten e vet. Ndryshimi i njeriut te Paleolitit (epokes se vjeter te gurit) nga Mesoliti (epokes se mesme te gurit) eshte se ai i pari jetonte midis gjyetise kurse ky i dyti u be ushqim-mbledhes, pra mblidhte ushqimin e vet nga pemet, bimet etj. Kjo gje ndodhi afersisht ne 8 mije vjet p.e.s kur kemi edhe qytetrimi Natufians ne Lindjen e Mesme. Me vone pastaj njeriu i Mesolitit u kthye ne njeriun e Neolitit (epoken e re te gurit) reth viteve 6000 p.e.s ne LM i cili nga ushqim-mledhes u be bujk. Pra ekziston nje ndryshim kulture midis gjyetarit, ushqim-mbledhesit dhe bujkut sepse nevojat e sejcilit jane te ndryshme.

Tani do thoni ju pse e hap Kryeplaku gjithe kete muhabet?

Shembulli qe dhash me lart tregon qarte se zgjuaresia nuk ndodhet ne sperme por mjedis. Dhe mjedisi i Lindjes se Mesme ishte me i pershtatshmi per te krijuar qytetrim ne nje kohe kur bota tjeter ishte e mbuluar nga bora apo nga shtazet e egera!

Te kalojme tek Greket:

Me kalimin e viteve bujku u ngop vet dhe u 'interesua per te pangopurin', ngase tani qe e kishte barkun plote filloi te mendoje sfida te reja (nderkohe qe me perpara sfida e vetme per njeriun ishte mbijetesa!). Keshtu lindi tregetia edhe gjithe ato artet e tjera por edhe lufta u be me masive.

Ne kete kohe qe ne Lindjen e Mesme ndodhnin gjithe keto zhvillime papritmas na zgjohet edhe kontinenti europian, i cili i hyri 'epokes se bujqesise' ose ndryshe Neolitit aty nga mijevjecari i 4 p.e.s. Kur u ngopen edhe protoeuropianet (me kryesor Egjeun, zonen ballkanike dhe gadishullin iberik) filluan edhe keta te kerkojne sfida te reja. Keshtu papritmas filluan marredhenjet Europe-Azi.

Por mqeqenese bota atehere nuk kishte as trena e as aviona e as rruge te shtruara menyra me e mire e ketyre 'transportimeve' te cdo lloji ishte deti!

Keshtu Greket, popull i ndare neper ishuj e bregdete midis Europes e Lindjes se Mesme, u gjenden ne krye te vemendjes.

Per sa kohe deti ishte 'nena e te gjithave te mirave' Greket u bene 'populli me i zgjuar'.

Vitet kaluan dhe deti nuk ishte me monopol grek. Nga njera ane sepse rendesine e detit e kishin kuptuar edhe te tjeret (qysh nga Romaket e J. Cezarit e deri tek Arabet e Moavijes) dhe nga ana tjeter edhe vet Greket nuk ishin me popull totalisht detar, ngase kolonizimi i tyre i kishte syrgjinosur ne cdo cep te botes qe njihej ne ate kohe.

Pra me pak fjale 'spermen' greke nuk e prishi turku e sllavi i Mesjetes apo Kohes Moderne, sepse ajo sperme ishte bashkuar me shume oare te tjera per vite me radhe, qysh ne lashtesi por edhe me para! Por megjithese sperma e tyre u shkaktis ata per vite me radhe ishin 'popull i zgjuar'. (E kuptoni budallallikun tuaj?).

Papritmas bota u zmadhua, nga brigjet europiane e Lindja e Mesme u 'shtuan' edhe toka te tjera (Europa Qendrore e Perendimore, Anglia, Azia Qendrore, Lindja e Larget, Afrika Mbi-sahariane etj.). Keshtu papritmas varka greke e humbi rendesine e meprashme.... nen gjurmet e kalit te Alaksandrit. 

Tani nuk mjaftonin varkat me lundruesit e nje fshati (qytet-shtet i thonin atehere) per te pushtuar "barbaret" me qypa prej balte. "Barbaret" tani i benin vet qypat dhe vec asaj benin edhe shpata. Keshtu barbaret tani merrnin vesh vetem me force perandorake (Imperium Romana)....

Megjithate deri ne fundin e mijevjecarit te pare te e.s. Greket e 'shartuar' vashdonin, pas nje pauze te epokes romake, te kishin privilegjin e Grekut te Lashte ne qendren e botes (Mesdheun, per ate kohe).

Mijevjacrin qe pason, ja u shpjegoj here tjeter

----------


## dp17ego

_Tani do thoni ju pse e hap Kryeplaku gjithe kete muhabet?

Shembulli qe dhash me lart tregon qarte se zgjuaresia nuk ndodhet ne sperme por mjedis. Dhe mjedisi i Lindjes se Mesme ishte me i pershtatshmi per te krijuar qytetrim ne nje kohe kur bota tjeter ishte e mbuluar nga bora apo nga shtazet e egera!_

Me pelqen stili qe perdor Kryeplaku, por per pjesen me siper kam nje kundershtim parimor
*Zgjuarsia ndodhet ne sperme dhe transmetohet nepermjet spermes dhe ovulit nga nje gjenetate tek tjetra. Ne kushte te caktuara mjedisi genet pesojne mutacione, por jane ato qe nepermjet ADN dhe ARNi transmetojne informacionin.*

[*B]Sigurisht kryqezimi racor ndryshon genet, po kush tha qe jane genet qe dallojne nje popull nga nje* [/B*]tjeter.* Ky eshte gabimi me i madh shkencor, racist, .....Kush tha qe gjermanet paskan gene roze, shqiptaret te kuqe greket blu etj, etj...pra po te studjosh genet e nje X personi e gjetke qe ai eshte sllav dhe jo, te themi, hungarez? Ne asnje menyre, jo. Keshtu bini ne gabime filozofoke antropologjike, raciste etj

Une mendoj qe pyetja eshte shtruar gabim.

Per mendimin tim populli i sotem grek eshte trashegimtari me i ligjshem i popullit te lashte grek, si edhe populli egjyptian, izraelit apo shqiptar, jane trashegimtare te paraardhesve te tyre. 

Nryshon puna me sllavet, maqedonasit sllave nuk jane pasardhes te Aleksandrit sepse ata kane ardhur vone ne gadishull dhe atehere kur vete maqedonet ishin zhdukur(asimiluar shperngulur etj etj)

Jam dakort dhe nuk mund te shtoj asgje ne c'thote Kryeplaku per mjedisin e Lindjes se Mesme, dhe per supremacine e grekeve te lashte ne det.

----------


## panchovilla

> _Tani do thoni ju pse e hap Kryeplaku gjithe kete muhabet?
> 
> Shembulli qe dhash me lart tregon qarte se zgjuaresia nuk ndodhet ne sperme por mjedis. Dhe mjedisi i Lindjes se Mesme ishte me i pershtatshmi per te krijuar qytetrim ne nje kohe kur bota tjeter ishte e mbuluar nga bora apo nga shtazet e egera!_
> 
> Me pelqen stili qe perdor Kryeplaku, por per pjesen me siper kam nje kundershtim parimor
> *Zgjuarsia ndodhet ne sperme dhe transmetohet nepermjet spermes dhe ovulit nga nje gjenetate tek tjetra. Ne kushte te caktuara mjedisi genet pesojne mutacione, por jane ato qe nepermjet ADN dhe ARNi transmetojne informacionin.*
> 
> [*B]Sigurisht kryqezimi racor ndryshon genet, po kush tha qe jane genet qe dallojne nje popull nga nje* [/B*]tjeter.* Ky eshte gabimi me i madh shkencor, racist, .....Kush tha qe gjermanet paskan gene roze, shqiptaret te kuqe greket blu etj, etj...pra po te studjosh genet e nje X personi e gjetke qe ai eshte sllav dhe jo, te themi, hungarez? Ne asnje menyre, jo. Keshtu bini ne gabime filozofoke antropologjike, raciste etj
> 
> ...


Kryeplaku thonte se `zgjaursia` dmth shkencetaret qe i ka pasur Greqia Antike(nese jam gabim me korrigjoni). Pastaj edhe dikush tjeter tha sepse greket e tanishem jane emigrante gjithe andej. MUnd te flasim per gjene per popullujt skandinave qe jane pasardhese te parardhesve te vet. Por kur flasim per greket nuk mund ta themi te njejten gje sepse shume popuj kane kaluar neper Greqi.
Pastaj Kryeplaku tha shume mire se qyteterimet e lashta kane dale nga lindja e mesme. Keshtu qe dihet historikisht Talesi ka shetitur neper lindje te mesme para se `te shpiki` shume gjera. Ka shume gjera qe jane te huazuara edhe me vone nga fenikasit. Mos te flasim fare se edhe alfabeti latin edhe ai grek e kane bazen ne alfabetin e pare ne histori-fenikas
Sperma, ADN apo ARN jane perzier pak si shume me duket. 
Keshtu qe pasi flet me fakte shkencore do ishte mire te dergosh dicka me bindese.

----------


## Legjion

> Idete e Fallmerayerit mbi gjakun grek u hodhen poshte ketu e 100 vjet me pare. Lexo enciklopedine britanike edicioni 1911, beje google online. Nuk e di nese Fallmerayeri qe atehere eshte bere prape autoritet i besueshem per kete teme.



1.Në shqip shkruhet Falmerajer.
2.Idetë e Falmerajerit nuk janë hedhur poshtë, përjashto "studime" për të mos prekur ndjenjat e popujve pa identitet dhe për të qenë "politically correct" mos t'u mohojmë "popujve" pa histori, "historinë".
3.Lexoje vetë aktualisht Falmerajerin. Mos e nënvleftëso forcën e trurit tënd duke i hipur vagonit të majmunëve.
4.Tezat e Falmerajerit janë pasojë e një sherri të mëparshëm pedant mjaft domethënës për çështjen në fjalë. Njëri prej sherrtarëve quhej Han. Nga kujton se iu ngjit malit Kolia?
4.Mëso pak nga cilat krahina të Greqisë u morën gjedhet për të hedhur poshtë qëdrimin e Falmerajerit dhe ç'përbërje të njimendtë kombëtare kishin këto krahina.
5.Lexo pak për përbërjen kombëtare të arbërve.. më fal grekëve në vitet 1400-1600.
6.Lexo pak për përbërjen kombëtare të arbërve.. më fal neogrekëve në vitet 1800
7.Shtesë: -idhit dhe -oglut nuk janë grekë.
8."Google" është për të masturbuar jo për të mësuar AKTUALISHT DIÇKA (në histori).
9.Pas shekullit IV e.s. një rajon në Ballkan quhet tashmë "Çështja ilire". Çfarë tokash përfshin ky rajon?
10.Bëj një xhiro nga "Wikipedia" tek faqja e të lartpërmendurit të shohësh se cilët janë ata që i bien brimës së hedhjes poshtë të studimit të Falmerajerit dhe mendoje vetë pse-në. Mos u çudit.
11.Për konstatime dore të parë dil vetë nga Greqia një xhiro. Po aty ku janë "grekët e vërtetë" ama... hehe
12.FSH përveç masës së stërmadhe të të goditurve nga egoja dhe individualizmi, nuk është dhomë studimi; e aq më tepër historik. Maksimumi që mund të marrësh është disa "fjalëhedhje" se ku duhet të sillesh, sepse ndoshta ti nuk e di se ç'qarkullon këtu.

Shnet plako, ne siç thojn ne dojçat: nxito ngadalë.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

King Gentius:

Nuk ka me eksperte te mire per kete pune se lobet rraciste. Lexo me poshte c'thone per Greqerit

http://white-history.com/refuting_rm/7.html

----------


## dp17ego

> King Gentius:
> 
> Nuk ka me eksperte te mire per kete pune se lobet rraciste. Lexo me poshte c'thone per Greqerit
> 
> http://white-history.com/refuting_rm/7.html


I lexova me vemendje 
Shume bukur, por po te lexoje dhe te perpiqeshe te kuptoje shqipen time qe edhe ajo eshte arnaute si dhe tendje atehere do filloje te mendoje pak me ndryshe
Vete pyetja: A jane greket e sotem pasardhes (genetike) te te lashteve nuk ka fare kuptim.
Neqoftese ata vete ose natyra do t'i kishte denuar te mos kembenin spermen ata do te kishin degjeneruar ne nje race impecilesh(duke u martuar me motrat dhe kusherirat e para),_ me keq se cjane katandisur_
PS shprehjen e fundit e thashe per force zakoni.  
Nuk duhet te gjykojme popujt, por sistemet dhe liderat e tyre.
Per mua te gjithe popujt jane te mire, dhe ne kushte te caktuara, nxjerrin ne pah vlerat e ture negative apo edhe pozitive

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Nese e keni fjalen a u zhduk fara/sperma/gjaku i lashte grek, atehere une iu them se ajo fare 'e paster dhe e zgjuar' nuk ka ekzistuar kurre!


Ja ky me universalizmin Islam! Po pse o derbardhe e prish muhabetin me kot? Fiset Greke nuk e kishin per zakon te perziheshin me ata qe flisnin 'si qente' (bar-bar). Mund te thoshte sa te donte Aleksandri i Maqedonise qe ishte Grek por ata vete nuk e pranonin si te tille. C'jane keto qe thua se me je bere mu si Noam Chomski!

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Per mua te gjithe popujt jane te mire


Per Hegelin popujt nuk jane te gjithe njesoj, pra nuk jane te gjithe te mire. Ka popuj 'historike' e 'jo-historike'. Dallimi eshte se c'ideologji i le trashegim qyteterimit. Popujt 'jo-historike' eksiztojne thjesht sa per t'u shumuar, dhe jane te destinuar te jene skllever. Filozofia jote na ben te gjithe skllever o LUMEMADH!

----------

